# Spray hose gun



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

Guys I’m looking online at all this watering guns and just confuses me what to choose.
Can you recommend me something decent that u use in your garden


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

greg2222 said:


> Guys I'm looking online at all this watering guns and just confuses me what to choose.
> Can you recommend me something decent that u use in your garden


This one, metal insides and comes with a 3yr warranty https://www.hozelock.com/our-products/watering/spray-gun-watering/multi-spray-pro/

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

You can get those in B&M about £5:99 as I remember.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I think Taxboy's suggestion is absolutely sound as a general purpose robust water sprayer.
For something simple https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hozelock-J...8&qid=1524396606&sr=8-6&keywords=hozelock+gun
I have been in the fortunate position for many years of having easy access to Hozelock products. I still have most of them and with care they can last well.
The multiple spray patterns always seemed like overkill but I can honestly say I use them all and they can be very useful for both vehicles and the garden. The ability to lock the trigger and vary the water pressure directly from the gun is also useful, particularly for the garden.
After using them for years I would always recommend, to get the longest service life, to drain down after use and store in a cool dark place because some of the plastic parts do seem to degrade, (uv or something similar?) if left in the light and heat.
I have the same tools that have been stored well and those left to their own devices. There is a big difference in their condition. You can leave them lying around but they will suffer prematurely particularly if knocked or dropped and some of the irreplaceable plastic parts become damaged because they have become brittle.
Not all products are designed be dismantled completely so a split internal o'ring can make something throw away. With care though it is possible though to work out a way to do most things, even dismantle some of the plastic housings. 
Do you have any specific requirements though? Watering at height, That sort of thing. The new extending spray plus lances (90 and 140)seem to be ok. I have had one for a short trial. Very light and saves having to bend down to rinse wheels etc and you can rinse one side of a car whilst standing on the other.
Screwfix had the 140 at £16.99 the other day but I don't know how well they last.


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sh1ner said:


> I think Taxboy's suggestion is absolutely sound as a general purpose robust water sprayer.
> For something simple https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hozelock-J...8&qid=1524396606&sr=8-6&keywords=hozelock+gun
> I have been in the fortunate position for many years of having easy access to Hozelock products. I still have most of them and with care they can last well.
> The multiple spray patterns always seemed like overkill but I can honestly say I use them all and they can be very useful for both vehicles and the garden. The ability to lock the trigger and vary the water pressure directly from the gun is also useful, particularly for the garden.
> ...


No specific requirements just a standard garden use i think the first sugestion is more then enough 
thx for great advice


----------

